# Who is your favorite pro archer/archery idol?



## Mathewsju

for me, Ted Nuggent for hunting and Dave Cousins for target.


----------



## N7709K

He is not really an idol, nor is he pro, but the man that introduced me to bowhunting, is sorta my favorite. 

If I had to pick a pro archery I would go with Reo Wilde, he has great character and is very good for the sport.


----------



## Mathewsju

i like dave just because of how consitant he is, but i also like braden gellenthien (not sure about spelliing). i think he will be top dog in a year or two

as far as pro archers i've met, they are all great, but i enjoy shooting with rod menzer the most


----------



## Joe(y)

I really like Levi Morgan. He had a dream and went and got it.


----------



## countryboy173

My archery idol would have to be my Dad but he is not pro or famous lol. My favorite pro is either Levi Morgan, or Danny Mcarthy


----------



## TaylorDennis92

my idol would have to be my dad and grandpa neither are famous or pro my dad used shoot tourniments and for a couple years he was state champion


----------



## 12ringbuster

dan mccarthy, reo wilde


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76

mine is probally Dale Jones. He's not a really popular shooter but he shoots for Hoyt. He lives about ten miles from me and helps me with anything i need he is a great guy.


----------



## HuntLions_94

My dad and Chris Brackett


----------



## s4 shooter

the pro i look up to is scott starnes:shade:


----------



## kody10

my favorite pro is will jeffries because my coach taught him too and i wanna be as good as he is one day!


----------



## ktyre

mine is blake allen he shoots for my dads shop and he shot open b this year and is now going to semi pro and has only be shooting 3d for 2 years i think his idol is levi morgan.


----------



## YankeeRebel

My picks for favorite Pro shooters are:

Reo Wilde, Dave Cousins and Chris Eggers. 

And my pick for up and coming Pro Shooter, and y'all will want to keep and eye on him, is Nate Ulrey from Casey, Illinois. Him and Chris Eggers are 2 of the best Spot Shooters we have over here in my neck of the woods. They are like shooting machines. Of course I'm up and coming too but I have few more bugs to get worked out.


----------



## Mach12

chance and nat for target and hunting ted


----------



## HoytBoyJr

*pro*

Micheal Waddell


----------



## gprides

Bill Winke


----------



## Noah2016

Micheal Waddell and ted nuggent


----------



## ktyre

rio is a smoke show.


----------



## sawtoothscream

my favorite pro hunter is CHRIS BRACKETT.

that man can shoot a bow and he makes the most entertaining show and hunts everything.

than tiffany cause she can shoot and is hot as heck. bow fishing part 3 anyone?????


----------



## huntfish25

chuck adams
roger raglin


----------



## ChadLister

For Hunting Uncle Ted.
For tournys either Tim Gillingham or Levi Morgan


----------



## bow slayer

DAVE!!! 
...and Jay Lyon


----------



## countryboy173

sawtoothscream said:


> than tiffany cause she can shoot and is hot as heck.


gotta agree  epsi:


----------



## NMYoungGun

Chuck adams, 
Micheal waddell,
Tiffany lakosky...because of her awesome shooting skills of course
And Travis T- bone Turner


----------



## bowtechboy62

I see Chris Eggers making a huge impact in the near future! 

P.S Thanks yank for the encouraging words!


----------



## Ignition kid

I would have to say, david blanton, michael waddell, and travis turner.


----------



## Southern Boy

i like GRIV (george ryals IV)


----------



## I'm Not Ted

Fred Eichler, Byron Ferguson, Fred Bear, mainly. 

Oh, and Tiffany because she is hot. Although, some times, I think she doesn't know what she's talking about. But then again, who is listening to her? I just watch  .


----------



## mustang kid

*pro archers*

well my favorite pro archer for hunting would be randy ulmer and fred bear.
but for tournament pros, my list goes on and on but i will narrow it down to 5.
levi morgan
jennie richardson
jeff hopkins
burley hall 
jackie caudle


----------



## N7709K

ktyre said:


> rio is a smoke show.


Just curious as to whether of not you have see him shoot first hand?


----------



## Donnie

*Idol*

Jeff Hopkins,the best there is and the best there ever will be


----------



## Hoyt_man

there is this old timer at my archery club he is like 90 something. He is really bad but he never gives up and i just love the dude.


----------



## Line cutter775

*Idol*

Uncle Ted nuggent, i love his shows, his spirit for archery is second to none and what he does for the sport on capitol hill


----------



## Jmanallard

My favorite is Mccarthy because he is from wisconsin. I like Brandon Wikman (Next Generation/Wik's World) because he live a couple miles away and is deticated to youth


----------



## silentslayer

Bill Winke, Steve Snow, Philip Vanderpool,


----------



## blown_n_on_fire

Michael Waddell is definately my favorite! His shows are awesome and he has the same last name as me!!!
Lee and Tiffany run a close second...


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

another Gillingham, great to see someone that puts the time in after the shoots like he does...even if he's paid to.


----------



## HokieArcher

I had the privilege to shoot with Blake at the Kentucky, great guy and someone to really look up to (and a great shooter)!! I wish him all the luck in semi-pro I am sure we will be seeing him climb up the ladder in years to come!!




ktyre said:


> mine is blake allen he shoots for my dads shop and he shot open b this year and is now going to semi pro and has only be shooting 3d for 2 years i think his idol is levi morgan.


----------



## 2wyoming

Mathewsju said:


> for me, Ted Nuggent for hunting and Dave Cousins for target.


If you met Dave in person, im sure youd change your mind. :zip: :thumbs_do

For my so called "idol" it would be Gary Bogner.
Im sure most of you havent heard of his name, because he doesnt have a show on the outdoor channel, and everyone is glued to that dumb channel.
but he has successfully taken the super slam, and recieved many more awards, and works hard on conservation rights and actions.


----------



## archerykid13

Michael Waddell and Travis T-Bone Turner


----------



## hoytboy101

jesse broadwater or dan mccarthy


----------



## cody roiter

These few guys plus a few more.....


----------



## chaosboy

Uncle Ted and Chris Brackett


----------



## kegan

Greatest archer to ever live:

*Howard Hill*


----------



## BoWTeChAdMiRaL

Midchael Waddell And Nathan Brooks For PSE


----------



## cody roiter

kegan said:


> Greatest archer to ever live:
> 
> *Howard Hill*




Well maybe so Kegan..LOL just the best damn shot in the world.


----------



## jpnd1

Micheal Waddell Then Lee and Tiffany Lakosky


----------



## Reese2000

Michael Wadell


----------



## hunter14

Fred Eitchler


----------



## twiant

*/*

The Nuge for sure


----------



## wasp611

*favorite pro*

Danny Evans is my favorite pro. He is a class act and knows his stuff. he will have a break out year this year i think. Darren Christenberry is nicest guy in world and definetely took a chance and went after his dream and of course theres no bigger stud nor a nicer guy than old Jeff, if i have to say his last name you need to be in another section of archery talk not this one.


----------



## wasp611

jpnd1 said:


> Micheal Waddell Then Lee and Tiffany Lakosky


Those aren't professional archers. Those are average bowhunters given god status by the media. If i couldn't shoot any better than Tiffany I'd quit.


----------



## cali hunter

uncle ted, chris brackett, and tim wells those fools are bad $#@%^..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## AZHUNTER10

Damn, no Drury Brothers!!!!???? They, by far, produce the best hunting shows/series available today. And they're big PSE fans! :thumbs_up

Not a big Wadell fan... His show isn't all that great, too much turkey hunting, hideous truck (although I love GM), too many lame jokes, too much of him, crappy video production, and he wheres Realtree ukey:


----------



## jth091

Chris brakett!


----------



## iharangozo94

2wyoming said:


> If you met Dave in person, im sure youd change your mind. :zip: :thumbs_do
> 
> For my so called "idol" it would be Gary Bogner.
> Im sure most of you havent heard of his name, because he doesnt have a show on the outdoor channel, and everyone is glued to that dumb channel.
> but he has successfully taken the super slam, and recieved many more awards, and works hard on conservation rights and actions.


whats wrong with dave?


----------



## Backlash

Randy Ulmer
His articles and videos seem to be aimed at the average archer.
His trophies are the proof of his abilities.


----------



## RecordKeeper

wasp611 said:


> Those aren't professional archers. Those are average bowhunters given god status by the media. If i couldn't shoot any better than Tiffany I'd quit.



This is your second Tiffany bash. Don't you have something better to do?

:noidea:


----------



## AZHUNTER10

wasp611 said:


> Those aren't professional archers. Those are average bowhunters given god status by the media. If i couldn't shoot any better than Tiffany I'd quit.


Uh.... the media? Do you know what the media is???? The Outdoor Channel is not the media...


----------



## wasp611

*media*



AZHUNTER10 said:


> Uh.... the media? Do you know what the media is???? The Outdoor Channel is not the media...


Thanks for your service brother


----------



## AZHUNTER10

wasp611 said:


> Thanks for your service brother


You're welcome :darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorsman193

countryboy173 said:


> My archery idol would have to be my Dad but he is not pro or famous lol. My favorite pro is either Levi Morgan, or Danny Mcarthy


I second that- they can shoot like no other


----------



## outdoorsman193

I suprised no one said chance bobueff or how ever you say his name


----------



## LittleBucker

uncle ted


----------



## FULLER

Huntin'-Michael Waddel and for target my friend Bob Eyler(jr) this guy is more than a great archer he has taught me so much and truly has inspired me to take my game to the next level.


----------



## bow slayer

FULLER said:


> Huntin'-Michael Waddel and for target my friend Bob Eyler(jr) this guy is more than a great archer he has taught me so much and truly has inspired me to take my game to the next level.


Bob really is a great guy. I was fortunate enough to meet him in Vegas last year.


----------



## bowtechy95

dave cousins and reo wilde definetly.


----------



## flailer

jim despart


----------



## sawtoothscream

fred eichler
chriss brackett


----------



## bowboy09

Uncle ted.


----------



## tiuser

Dan Fitzgerald


----------



## Sighting In

bowtechy95 said:


> dave cousins and reo wilde definetly.


+1. Me too.


----------



## samhighnam

*Jack Wallace II*

He is my fav cuz he is local and gives me lessons and is the best shooter ive ever seen. he holds a few asa records also.


----------



## bigstankie78

Chiefly my dad, but Dan Fitzgerald and Guy Fitzgerald have got to be my archery idols.


----------



## Bowtaritst

AZHUNTER10 said:


> Damn, no Drury Brothers!!!!???? They, by far, produce the best hunting shows/series available today. And they're big PSE fans! :thumbs_up
> 
> Not a big Wadell fan... His show isn't all that great, too much turkey hunting, hideous truck (although I love GM), too many lame jokes, too much of him, crappy video production, and he wheres Realtree ukey:


My favorite is AZHUNTER10! he is one bad a..! 
Michael Waddell


----------



## Texas9

For target:
Chance Beaubouef
Jesse Broadwater
Dan McCarthy 
Bob Eyler 

Hunting:
Michael Waddell 
Fred Bear 
T-Bone
Mike Luckie


----------



## txsbowhunter

chriss brackett ..... this guy has some mad bow shooting skills....


----------



## bowtech72

*Favorite archers*

Fred Bear, Chuck Adams, Uncle Ted, Lee & Tiff, The Drury Bros and Michael Waddel


----------



## iharangozo94

wasp611 said:


> Those aren't professional archers. Those are average bowhunters given god status by the media. If i couldn't shoot any better than Tiffany I'd quit.


a bowhunter is an archer 
a professional bowhunter is an archer
a professional bowhunter is a professional archer
tiff and lee are professional bowhunters making then professional archers


----------



## N7709K

iharangozo94 said:


> a bowhunter is an archer
> a professional bowhunter is an archer
> a professional bowhunter is a professional archer
> tiff and lee are professional bowhunters making then professional archers


A pro hunter and a pro archer are two different things. Just be cause you get paid to do something doesn't mean that you get pro status


----------



## iharangozo94

N7709K said:


> A pro hunter and a pro archer are two different things. Just be cause you get paid to do something doesn't mean that you get pro status


so if you do bowhunting you dont do archery?


----------



## N7709K

iharangozo94 said:


> so if you do bowhunting you dont do archery?


Bowhunting is considered archery, this is true, but a pro bowhunter can't hold their own with a pro archer. A bowhunter has to make one shot count, the first shot. A pro archer has to make all the shots count.

If all you do is hunt, then all you do is hunt and practice for hunting.

I know many pro archers that both hunt and shoot target.


----------



## kody10

if u shoot a bow, u are considered an archer


----------



## iharangozo94

kody10 said:


> if u shoot a bow, u are considered an archer


right. if youre paid your pro imo


----------



## faithrz313

hes not a pro now just a senure
bill mohn then ben kustren


----------



## bow slayer

N7709K said:


> Bowhunting is considered archery, this is true, but a pro bowhunter can't hold their own with a pro archer. A bowhunter has to make one shot count, the first shot. A pro archer has to make all the shots count.
> 
> If all you do is hunt, then all you do is hunt and practice for hunting.
> 
> I know many pro archers that both hunt and shoot target.


Well said! nice post! everyone else, cut the crap. N7709K is absolutely right, and i could not have said it better myself.

A professional bowhunter is an archer
yet a professional bowhunter is not a professional archer.

the is a huge difference!!! It is hard to believe people are unintelligent enough to not be able to make the distinction


----------



## kody10

nice basher post there buddy!


----------



## countryboy173

I agree with N7709K and bowslayer... 
Sure pro bowhunters have to make a shot under pressure and stuff, but they would not be able to shoot against a pro archer. its a two way street though, a pro archer probably cant outhunt a pro hunter where practically all they do is hunt


----------



## tiuser

bow slayer said:


> Well said! nice post! everyone else, cut the crap. N7709K is absolutely right, and i could not have said it better myself.
> 
> A professional bowhunter is an archer
> yet a professional bowhunter is not a professional archer.
> 
> the is a huge difference!!! It is hard to believe people are unintelligent enough to not be able to make the distinction


Well, maybe I may be mistaken or as you put it "unintelligent" but isn't the title of the original thread *"Who is your favorite pro archer/archery idol? "* 
I didn't know my archery idol had to be a "pro archer" .

I believe not everyone is as stupid as you think, I think they, and myself included, answered based on the "archery idol" part of the title. My idle may not be a professional archer, I agree, but he is still my idol. Does it really matter who you idol is as long as that person inspires you??? 

We could argue the difference between olympic archers, spot shooters, 3D shooters and bowhunters all day long, but I don't believe that is the intent of Mathewsju when he started the thread. His first "idol" is Uncle Ted!!!!

I can't believe people are bashing other peoples "IDOLS".


----------



## bow slayer

tiuser said:


> Well, maybe I may be mistaken or as you put it "unintelligent" but isn't the title of the original thread *"Who is your favorite pro archer/archery idol? "*
> I didn't know my archery idol had to be a "pro archer" .
> 
> I believe not everyone is as stupid as you think, I think they, and myself included, answered based on the "archery idol" part of the title. My idle may not be a professional archer, I agree, but he is still my idol. Does it really matter who you idol is as long as that person inspires you???
> 
> We could argue the difference between olympic archers, spot shooters, 3D shooters and bowhunters all day long, but I don't believe that is the intent of Mathewsju when he started the thread. His first "idol" is Uncle Ted!!!!
> 
> I can't believe people are bashing other peoples "IDOLS".


correct yes, however this thread sort of got 'hi-jacked' per say and a few people needed to be set straight.


----------



## muzzyhunter17

bow slayer said:


> Well said! nice post! everyone else, cut the crap. N7709K is absolutely right, and i could not have said it better myself.
> 
> A professional bowhunter is an archer
> yet a professional bowhunter is not a professional archer.
> 
> the is a huge difference!!! It is hard to believe people are unintelligent enough to not be able to make the distinction


Are you kidding me?


----------



## muzzyhunter17

bow slayer said:


> correct yes, however this thread sort of got 'hi-jacked' per say and a few people needed to be set straight.


O i think you set em straight, Good job man


----------



## txcookie

Bowtaritst said:


> My favorite is AZHUNTER10! he is one bad a..!
> Michael Waddell


No one caught this?:wink: Well I personally like ya Waddell:darkbeer:! Your funny, and a great shot and actually earned your shot at the big times due to your Talent VS those with Money or who just knew people! love your shows and the folks on them keep it going! 

Cookie


----------



## joelpresmyk8

michael waddell


----------



## River420Bottom

Jim Burnworth from Western Extreme or Michael Waddell. Two favorites there


----------



## kegan

Whoa, some of you need to chill. Look, I don't really give a care for making a hero out of some hunter with his own TV show either, but that doesn't change the fact that they ARE someone's idol. You need to respect other's opinion unless you want your own attacked- because people don't like their beliefs belittled.


----------



## NDbowhunter31

My favorite archers would have to be Chris Brackett. He is my hero. and of course Fred Bear and Tiffany Lakowski :wink:


----------



## Questie

Fred Bear, Laura Francesce, Dave Watson.

Generic, I know, but my choice is my choice :3


----------



## Curtg

Nick Mundt from Bone Collector and Blake Shelton even though he is a country singer he just seems like an awesome hunter and a fun guy to be in camp with.


----------



## allyk_watkins

for me my favorite pro archery's are chris brackett and ted nugent.


----------



## muzzyman1212

for me it would have to be chris brackett, michael waddell, and ted nugent but i do like nick munt and t-bone


----------



## Team Fitzgerald

Hey Guys, it's Guy....

THANKS for those of you who said TF.....Means a LOT!

Check out our YouTube Page - got a LOT of SICK VIDEOS on there for FREE 
http://www.youtube.com/user/gfitzz28

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.....

Later Bros,

GF


----------



## Richard Hopkins

HoytBoyJr said:


> Micheal Waddell


me to


----------



## alanspse1

Michael Waddel and Jeff Hopkins I got to watch Hopkins win $28,000 in 2 different shoot downs he is awsome and a very down to earth guy


----------



## hoytjw

duldley wilde cousins and waddel


----------



## corpralbarn

I wonder who could shoot a better 3-D round?


----------



## mathewsshooter9

mine is michael waddell and my fav pro target shooter is darrin muctuion


----------



## hstubblefield

My archery heros are Zach Denton and Kody Gibson:wink:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4

Of course, Chuck Adams.


----------



## treeman65

hstubblefield said:


> My archery heros are Zach Denton and Kody Gibson:wink:


now you have gone and hurt my feelings this who time I thought I was on that list.:wink:


----------



## hunting_4_life

Well # 1 is my dad then its Michael Waddell and Travis T-Bone Turner


----------



## PseArcheryGirl

Tiffany Lakosky


----------



## 09Admiral

my archery hero is hunter stubblefield :shade:


----------



## MDUDE55

It would have to be the nuge for hunting (possibly Tiffany Lakosky haha) and for target I used to like the Chappell brothers but dont know whatever happened to them....Present day Levi is the man..


----------



## NY911

Zach harmon...hands down!


----------



## s4 shooter

s4 shooter said:


> the pro i look up to is scott starnes:shade:


+ Dave Cousins and Braden Gellenthien


----------



## AJarcher

chris brackett and my dad


----------



## Ignition kid

Yep, a pro bowhunter most likely can't or ever will walk into a professional archer's "park" and beat him at his own game, and the same goes for a Proffesional archer going into a pro bowhunter's "park", he most likely won't beat him at his own game.


----------



## arhoythunter

Chuck Adams, Randy Ulmer, Micheal Waddell, Ted Nugent, and the great Fred Bear


----------



## CR-Hunt-Hard

Chris Brackett.
Arrow Affliction is insane i love that show.
Micheal Waddell.
watched him siince i was young always made the shot when needed and had a good time in the process.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

my favorite pro would have to be Reo or Deitmar Trillus.... gotta give the "puncher" a thumbs up. i also like Braden Gallenthien and Danny McCarthy since hes from WI


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Brady Ellison! hands down! That guy rocks and i was able to meet him!


----------



## chasin feathers

hunting - ted nugent or fred bear
im just getting into the whole competition thing outside 4-h so i dont know of too many people outside of my little world


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

archery idol would be my dad and pros would be uncle ted and t bone turner or the guys from heartland bowhunter


----------



## dantebowhunter

Hands down FRED BEAR I know he was not a target shooter but with out him were would we be?


----------



## corpralbarn

Braden Gellenthien would have to be mine


----------



## hoytarcherygal

well i dont shoot compound but my favorite compound guy would have to be Braden Gellenthien and of course im stickin with Brady Ellison for recurve


----------



## huntergal111

Jesse Broadwater, Braden Gellenthine, Rod Menzer and Dave cousins. ACTUALLY I love all of em lol but these guys are really cool!


----------



## corpralbarn

I just like how braden acts when hes in the 10 or the X.


----------



## Ignition kid

Another guy to add to my list is Jim Burnworth. Man can that guy shoot a bow and I love watching Western Extreme and to see how he hunts.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65

fred eichler, bone collector crew, lee and tiffany, and brian quaca(pig man)


----------



## .22outdoorsmen

Fred Bear, and if he counts Micheal Waddell


----------



## bls2036

Noel Feather and Dan Fitzgerald


----------



## bonecollector 3

Ted Nugent and Fred Bear. As far as target I could not tell you all I do is hunt.


----------



## bonecollector 3

Oh yeah cant forget those Bone Collector Guys ethier


----------



## jaho

Ted Nugent, Chris Brackett, and all of the Bone Collectors


----------



## outdoorkid1

Ted Nugent


----------



## bow hunter11

ted nugent and michael waddel


----------



## mathewsguy2013

mustang kid said:


> well my favorite pro archer for hunting would be randy ulmer and fred bear.
> but for tournament pros, my list goes on and on but i will narrow it down to 5.
> levi morgan
> jennie richardson
> jeff hopkins
> burley hall
> jackie caudle


here at our local bowshop we have one of jennies bow i will get a pic of it maybe tomar and post it on here


----------



## twichie99

ray hiesler for sure.


----------



## arch3r8oy

N7709K said:


> Bowhunting is considered archery, this is true, but a pro bowhunter can't hold their own with a pro archer. A bowhunter has to make one shot count, the first shot. A pro archer has to make all the shots count.
> 
> If all you do is hunt, then all you do is hunt and practice for hunting.
> 
> I know many pro archers that both hunt and shoot target.


Man I disagree 100%. They are both Pro Archers...one is more into targets one more into hunting. I know hunters who could care less about shooting spots but they spend more time studying for and working at what they do than any target shooters. Yes many do both but each takes so much time and practice to be the best at if you want to be at the top of either you have to specialize. Anyway my favorite is Reo!


----------



## HoytShooterX

I go with the 2011 vegas pro winner.... Reo Wilde!!!!!!!! And Chris Bracket!!!!!


----------



## Liv2Hunt8

bow hunter11 said:


> ted nugent and michael waddel


Michael Waddel!!!! he's just a average hunter that's got a show and has gone popular lol. Nugent is more like it!!! much more of a hunting advocate and more of a hunter IMO


----------



## 4-HSharpshooter

*Here are my favories.*

Reo Wilde Shot next to him at iowa great guy 
Uncle ted and Chris Brackett the best in the business


----------



## BarbRV

I have to agree with N7709K. The "Pro" bowhunters stuff is all edited. You only see what their editors want you to see.I have known editors who have quit for many of your favorites on here because of not ethical shots and some stuff not even legal. A pro archer has everyone watching every shot so you know exactly how good they are and not made up in an editing room with lots of music and funny stuff to make you like them. 
Jack Wallace has always been a favorite of our family but the Archer who has promoted archery in 2010 more than any other archer is www.randyoitker.com.
This young man has been to Italy,China,London and even Hollywood to promote the sport of archery and he helps kids,scouts and adults learn archery. If you e-mail him he will answer you back as soon as he gets off his tour. We have watched him on Impossible Shots Tv also. Go to his youtube channel and watch him in an archery shop in Italy! Heck, he is the first archer to be on a Topps Baseball card. Look it up on ebay !
This man is the future of archery for sure not some made in an editing room Pro bowhunter. I am thankful that he got our family interested in the sport! We go to local 3D shoots as often as possible.
Thanks to Randy Oitker!
Hunting has become so reality like TV that sometimes we forget that we watch because we like to see a great hunt!


----------

